# ***gfx Gp Finals***



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone who made it this far.

For this our final round the assignements will be two parts, The first part is one open format signature, the second part is a mutual figter signature done on an assigned fighter, we had voting up and the concensus was GSP with no clear second place so Both A and B sie finalists will be required to submit a second signature with GSP as the theme. Submissions will be due by Sunday night and voting will go up Monday.

Our Finalists are

A side (overall Champion) Chuck8807 VS Toxic

B side Steph05050 VS scottysullivan

Good luck to all our finalists

Remeber Prizes are as follows,

1st Place A side, 1,500,000 credits (Thanks to Pliff for donating 500,000) and a premium membership should the winner be an unpaid member.

1st Place B side 150,000 Credits


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

No prize for me?:sad01: Lol just kidding, good luck to everyone.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Awesome GP so far, good job everyone. And good luck in the finals!


----------



## jbritt (Jun 30, 2008)

D.P. said:


> Awesome GP so far, good job everyone. And good luck in the finals!


Damn dude, just noticed your a mod now. Gratz man:thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

jbritt said:


> Damn dude, just noticed your a mod now. Gratz man:thumb02:


Yup, same old me though...thanks man :thumb02:


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

Toxic i've PM'd my entries to you.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

this contest was a great idea, and was so much fun, good luck guys you all deserve to be in the finals :thumb:02


----------

